# Can anyone post their salamander set ups?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

There's probably pics floating around but thought a thread with them all would be good...SO I CAN STEAL YOUR IDEAS!!!!!!

I have a spare 24 x 12 tank, a spare exo background...reckon I could knock something up with that and a bit of imagination.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

This was mine... but it has changed quite a lot... I will get a pic of that up soon... anyway here it is. Sorry about the quality...


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

It hasn't changed that much! It's a pretty cool setup though, what with the water, and places to curl up into...


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Frosch828 said:


> It hasn't changed that much! It's a pretty cool setup though, what with the water, and places to curl up into...


It has changed since you looked!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks cool!

Just realised I have some sphagnum moss, cork and a fake plant knocking about aswell. What's the substrate?


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Really, within two days! WOW! Anyway, what did you change?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pure potting soil! It's good for breeding and looks more natural... but i find it pretty dark looking. Eco-earth looks nicer though, but it doesn't matter, they are pretty much the same.


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's two of my more recent set-ups- First ones suited for most terrestrial species, in this case an Ambystomatid. (Still in progress hence the dodgy background)










Second's a semi-aquatic set-up, just in case you're thinking of something along those lines.










I don't have any pictures of my Tiger's tank, it's too dark but it's just dirt, water dish and hides really.


Hope this helps you with ideas.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks people!

I'm still waiting for some dart frog bits so might start this now just for fun, I'm impatient!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Would it be safe to pva some eco earth to an exo crappa background? I've got a great idea for this tank. Decided I'm definitely going to get a fire woooh!!!!!!!


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

PVA dissolves in water so probably would soften in the humid atmosphere, aquarium silicone not work better??

Ben


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh yeah of course.

I have some sealant I got from dartfrog.co.uk. I need to find out if it's safe though :/


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

FBN's

tiger

blue spotted

long tailed sal 1

long tailed sal 2

fire sal


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice one!

I started mine this morning, then realised it was mother's day and I suppose the old dear come before phibs, will whack up some pics, should be done in a few days!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Would it be safe to pva some eco earth to an exo crappa background? I've got a great idea for this tank. Decided I'm definitely going to get a fire woooh!!!!!!!


 
PVA equals poison to frogs


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> PVA equals poison to frogs


Yep, not using PVA.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

PVA is evil :twisted:!


----------



## rhodes4130 (Mar 9, 2009)

this is my tank its home to norris a fire salamander its an old fish tank i had its a bit big really so think he needs a friend
bad pics i know but there off my phone sorry


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

rhodes4130 said:


>


nice set-up:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh wow, that's going to put mine to shame!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is my new salamander setup. My god the one above is better than mine!:blush:


----------

